# Tardas and Hellabore



## Don I (Apr 23, 2017)

picture hosting
I think these are actually hybrids that are very tarda like. They spread like wildfire.


picture hosting
Cactus waking up.


picture hosting


picture hosting
These are the two I bought on Apr. 13th. They are kind of the colour of stomach contents, but I like them.


picture hosting
The blood root is all but finished here and where I walk the dog.It seems early but I guess it isn't.
Don


----------



## Wendy (Apr 23, 2017)

Beautiful! Those do look like the real tarda. I look forward to the day when mine are that large a patch. The Optunia is awesome too... do you get flowers? We had them in our last house (planted in a last ditch effort to stop our neighbour from letting her unruly children decimate our front garden...it worked :evil: ) They had lovely yellow flowers around June each year. Nice healthy Hellebores too!

PS....our large clump of purple Hellebore has a few offshoots. If you'd like some feel free to come get a clump.


----------



## Don I (Apr 23, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Beautiful! Those do look like the real tarda. I look forward to the day when mine are that large a patch. The Optunia is awesome too... do you get flowers? We had them in our last house (planted in a last ditch effort to stop our neighbour from letting her unruly children decimate our front garden...it worked :evil: ) They had lovely yellow flowers around June each year. Nice healthy Hellebores too!
> 
> PS....our large clump of purple Hellebore has a few offshoots. If you'd like some feel free to come get a clump.



The bigger cactus gets yellow flowers with a very nice red centre and the other 2 have yellow flowers with a washed out red centre.
I have some of the older Hellabores creamy green and purplely ones, but thanks though.
I could be wrong about the tulips. I thought they were tarda then I seem to remember finding out they weren't exactly. It's anybodies guess.
Don


----------



## abax (Apr 23, 2017)

The tulip patch is gorgeous. I've been perennial tulip shopping
online and found one I love that's lavender with a yellow
center. I have no comparison for price, but around $40.00
USD seems a decent price for 100 bulbs. What do you
think?


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 24, 2017)

Just realized that I am in the wrong thread, (sorry for that). Nice tulips btw. I have something similar right now


----------



## Secundino (Apr 24, 2017)

Look at those _Corydalis_!! I simply adore them!!


----------



## Don I (Apr 24, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Look at those _Corydalis_!! I simply adore them!!


They cover almost every patch of open ground and then they disappear.They were an accident. At first I was freaking out because they were every where, but they provide lots of early food for bees and flies.Now I see them in a different light.
Don


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2017)

Awesome patch of T. tarda. I can't grow these worth a damn. I guess they like cool conditions.


----------

